# Woman crashes train into apartment house



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDM...1%26ll%3D5

I'm not sure this link will work. A few hours ago an unhappy maintenance worker hijacked a four-car train and crashed it into a building. No one was killed.

Let the snide comments begin.

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

It happened in Stockholm so I figured it belonged in the "European Prototypes" forum. 

Or should this be under "(Realllllly)Large Scale Events".


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

A few more pictures - here. 

ETA - Oops, same pictures.


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

From _Dagens Nyheter _
Swedish morning newspaper
http://www.dn.se

A train derailed on Tuesday night at high speed from the final station on Saltsjöbanan and crashed into a residential building. the train was a cleaner who for unknown reasons had come into possession of it. Cleaner, who was injured, has been arrested on suspicion of devastation endangering the public. No passengers were on board.
The train came from SL's carriage hall in Neglinge, and when, at 2:30 o'clock approached the last stop in Saltsjöbaden. Instead, ran it at high speed straight through the so-called buffer stop which is where the tracks run out and ran straight into an apartment block about fifty meters away from the buffer stop.
Behind the controls was a woman who is employed as a cleaner in Neglingedepån. How she came across the train is unclear. The drivers' keys should be personal.
- That we, the police and emergency services have seen is that the train illegally taken out of the pit. It stood on the site yesterday, and it would not leave the depot at night, says Suss Forsman Thullberg at SL to DN.
- Then the train at high speed run through the stop bracket.
The responsible service company, Arriva, Communications Tomas Hedenius told TT that the train was running at 80 km / h in 1.5 miles before it crashed into the house.
Cleaner who made the train could not be heard. She was seriously injured and taken by helicopter to Karolinska University Hospital. There were no other persons on board.
Cleaner has been arrested on suspicion of devastation endangering the public. But exactly how the crime went to the police would not yet comment on.
- The investigation will show what happened, said police spokesperson Lars Byström to DN.
The images show how the train drove straight into one of the apartments in the house. But no one was in dangerous proximity to the improbable and brutal intrusion.
- We are very, very happy, says Suss Forsman Thullberg.
- They had Änglavakt, says Ulf Lindgren of the Stockholm police command center.
Everyone who lives in the house has been evacuated. Electricity and water are said to operate in the building, but there is concern that parts of the house may collapse when the train removed.
- There are also things you need to check. Our technicians are on site or on the road. Since becoming the talk of the salvage, said Lars Bystrom.
The accident means that train services on the route Saltsjöbaden-Neglinge on Tuesday replaced by bus
The accident site was on the morning messy.
- There is usually considerable damage when derailed train. You might have to go some distance to get to the replacement buses. We pattern the organization there now, said Frederick Cavalli-Björkman at SL.

Stockholm County Council's traffic committee, after the night's accident gave SL a mandate to review safety procedures. Saltsjöbanan does not have a security system.
Saltsjöbanan is unlike other railroads are not equipped with safety ATC, which means that trains can not brake automatically.
According to Suss Forsman Thullberg on SL will service the company is now discussing the issue of introducing the system on track.
Traffic County Council Christer G Wennerholm (M) says on Tuesday that SL must review safety issues.
"It should not be possible for an attacker to run our trains. Therefore, I have this morning given SL's president asked to review the safety. Incident leads to several questions I hope to answer to the police and the president's surveys" says Wennerholm in a statement.


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

sorry for the choppy grammar... Google translated the web page..


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Google should be thrown out of the computer business if they call that a translation. It felt like reading the instructions from a Harbor Freight tool. 

My link at the top of this thread does work and it carries the story written in actual English, much like is no longer tawt in skools no more. 

JackM


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

You think that's bad "It felt like reading the instructions from a Harbor Freight tool. " Just to see what would come out; I put parts of the Pentateuch (Lev 18) through Google Translate. First Hebrew to English, and then again from Hebrew, to Greek, to Latin, and to English. Well the first translation was very choppy and the translation was odd to read, but you could still understand most of what was said and for the most part the meaning of each passage stayed about the same. 
The second one well let just say it was really funny to try to read and make sense of; a lot like a Mad-Lib...such as "That each bun - which in these abominations - Eshet and reduce the cartoons at the same time" 
This is what it was originally: 
×›×˜ ×›Ö¼Ö´×™ ×›Ö¼Ö¸×œ-×�Ö²×©×�Ö¶×¨ ×™Ö·×¢Ö²×©×‚Ö¶×", ×žÖ´×›Ö¼Ö¹×œ ×"Ö·×ªÖ¼×•Ö¹×¢Öµ×'Ö¹×ª ×"Ö¸×�Öµ×œÖ¼Ö¶×"--×•Ö°× Ö´×›Ö°×¨Ö°×ª×•Ö¼ ×"Ö·× Ö¼Ö°×¤Ö¸×©×�×•Ö¹×ª ×"Ö¸×¢Ö¹×©×‚Ö¹×ª, ×žÖ´×§Ö¼Ö¶×¨Ö¶×' ×¢Ö·×žÖ¼Ö¸×� 
" For whosoever shall do any of these abominations, even the souls that do them shall be cut off from among their people." 
I am working back through the translations to see how it managed to come up with "buns" and "cartoons"..... I'll keep ya posted on the progress...


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm certain that it's probably apocryphal but in the 1960's there was some early attempts at artificial intelligence to perform language translation. This was to be used to assist the government in examining the Soviet's communication. A supposed test of accuracy was to take the original text's language, translate it from one language to another and then back.

They used the common phrase of "Out of sight, out of mind", ran it through the translation software and back which resulted in "Blind and crazy"


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Another was the phrase: "The sprit is willing, but the flesh is weak." which when translated to Russian and then back to English became: "The vodka was good, but the meat was tasteless."

Then there was the story of when President Kennedy and Soviet Premier Nikita Khrushchev were meeting for the first time in Washington, DC. Neither spoke the other's language so there were a battery of human translators, several from each 'side', that were present to translate what each said. Kennedy noted that Khrushchev sometimes became red in the face and agitated whenever Kennedy said that Khruschev was "taking an uncalculated risk" about something. He finally stopped the translators and asked them to reverse the translation of what he had said and discovered that the phrase was being translated as "you are so stupid you cannot add"... No wonder the Premier got upset! From then on, he required the translators to reverse translate what they were going to say so that he could modify his statements so as to get real communication to occur without them insulting the each other. I have always wondered why the translators didn't THINK about what they were saying.

Language translation is not a computer science... it is a black art and always will be.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

The latest news, is that every official have offered public excuses to the woman cleaning attendant. She is not suspected for anything criminal any longer. The officials claim she had no intent, and purely accidentally the train became a runaway train, running away uncontrolled... Now, personally, I find this explanation even more disturbing. I suspect forthcoming truth will be very, very disconserting. It's a bit unclear if there really exists any personal key system. I don't know, but I think this commuter line uses a simple standard wrench type key, that everyone working there has. In fact, I the old standard "key" I have, at least used to, open and operate every tramway and subway in Stockholm. Its basically a round tubing, with one inward radial pin. Easy to get or make. The exact wordings used by officials, leaves a lot for speculation. It might be, that for practical reasons, a custom has developed, where cleaning personnel drive trains inside depots, to facilitate cleaning. And one wonders, if some drivers have devised some means to disable the "dead man grip" safetys. Right know, they are conveying an image of the cleaning woman sort of leaning her broom on the accellerator, making the train run off... She is rather badly hurt, and has only been interviewed briefly by the police. They say she doesen't remember how things actually went down. Regardless of her part in the accident, clearly management are ultimately seriously responsible for this accident to even have been possible to occur, in my view. But they rarely get prison time, although I think likely one or two of them should. Bosses are supposed to be responsible!


----------

